# 07 Bow Face-off Status



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

cant wait to see your test results  

Jon & or Anthony : did you take any PICS of these bows you guys tested ??? example... like during shot , at full draw, or a bow line-up pic ??? 

just wondering 

take care,


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I think 99% of the people here will be watching with interest!


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Pictures*

We have taken a number of pictures, some of which will be included in the report. All testing is done with a Hooter Shooter, so most pictures are of the bows attached to this machine. We will be taking a picture of the full line-up while we are in Lancaster. Any other pic requests?

Anthony


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

escpen said:


> We have taken a number of pictures, some of which will be included in the report. All testing is done with a Hooter Shooter, so most pictures are of the bows attached to this machine. We will be taking a picture of the full line-up while we are in Lancaster. Any other pic requests?
> 
> Anthony


How about adding a single pic of the smallest group of arrows or three pics of the top three. I know space may be an issue. 

I can't remember from last year, but did you include nock travel in your testing information, or is that really relevant these days?

Thanks for all your hard work. You do a great job.
Dennis


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

*accuracy tests*

revwilder,

We do not conduct accuracy tests as part of the Face-Off. Through the use of the Hooter Shooter, each bow is capable of shooting the same arrow into the same exact hole each and every time the bow is shot, assuming that all things have remained unchanged. With an accuracy test (or shooting each of the bows for "groups"), we would actually be testing the consistency of the arrows, not the accuracy of the bows themselves. We have not come up with an objective way of effectively measuring accuracy; if you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!

Nock travel is best tested in a dynamic environment (e.g. during the execution of shot). At this time, we do not have the ability to measure nock travel on a comparative basis in this dynamic environment. This is something that we are working on, but it won't be available for this year's test. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Last year you only went down to something like seventh place and didn't rank them after that (understandable since a bow company probably wouldn't like to see that they came in twenty-seventh or some such and it would be hard to get them to participate the following year) but from the bows that I have tried I'd say that the difference between 1 and 27 is really very small.

So my question is can you be PM'd too find your opinions on the bows that aren't ranked in the top if we are interested in those models/companies?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

knarrly said:


> So my question is can you be PM'd too find your opinions on the bows that aren't ranked in the top if we are interested in those models/companies?


We can always be reached through PM and I would be more than happy to provide you my OPINION (very important to note this). That being said, my opinion does not necessarily correlate with the empirical results obtained in our testing and will most likely be different than yours or anyone else's opinion. That is why we suggest that everyone shoot as many bows as possible before making a purchase to see what he/she is most comfortable with.

Short answer - shoot me a PM anytime.

Anthony


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

*'06 Test*

Where can we find the 2006 test results??? 

I saved it but have lost it.

Mike


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bows*

Go Pearson!!!- Ooops, did I say that out loud.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

lavazhole said:


> Where can we find the 2006 test results???
> 
> I saved it but have lost it.
> 
> Mike


www.archeryevolution.com
www.archerytalk.com/archerytechevaluations


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

What might be the possibility of testing for shot noise? (decibels)
Just something to consider.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*sound testing*

we tested sound levels last year, and will be doing the same this year. The environment we tested the bows in this year was different than last.

Jon


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> Where can we find the 2006 test results???
> 
> I saved it but have lost it.
> 
> Mike


Right about hyah www.archerytalk.com/archerytechevaluations


----------



## Iflinched (Jan 3, 2007)

*Bow evaluations*

I have found the most interesting things to be ease of tuning, smoothness, shootability and most of all, what the ACTUAL speeds are with hunting arrows. All the bows I have chronographed with REAL hunting arrows have fallen WAY short of their manufactures's claims. I hope you cover these items this year. There sure are some bizarre looking bows that are very complicated to tune and keep tuned. Everyone wants to be different, but some makers have gone WAY over board. Flinch


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

any news?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

plottman said:


> any news?


Just finished up most of our testing this weekend; all that's left is compiling the results and writing the report. We're getting close!

Anthony


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*Hmmmm.......*



Still waiting.....can't wait much longer!!!

:wav:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

We had a "late breaking" entry that has not yet been fully tested. We hope to have all testing complete by the end of the week, with the report to follow soon after that. :darkbeer: 

Anthony


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow test*

after we consolidate all the information with the new participants (which I think we would all be happy to have as many participants as possible)... the information will be publicly available. stay tuned.

by the way, where are the old reports????????????????????????????????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Last years was great, can't wait to see this years review!! '94


----------



## stevenautique (Jan 25, 2006)

whats the latest news on the report?


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Please hurry I am looking to buy a new bow and I look at all info I can get.:wink:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Finally, all testing has been finished. The last hurdle is to get the report writtine (easier said than done). Hopefully it won't be too much longer ... :darkbeer:

Anthony


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

cant wait to see the results!!!!


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

I am anxious to see the results as well because I am looking to buy a new bow. How much longer until the 2008 bows come out?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow test*

Anthony and I met up tonight and went through the report. There are some formating and final touches to go... I really believe it's coming out great and hope the AT community will like it. There were 23 bows on our test this year and we had several sponsors that help provide facilities and testing equipment. We will be working with AT to get it up.

Jon Teater


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Can't wait to see those results!


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

:evil5: Awaiting the evaluation


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

:sleepy2:


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

MSP21 said:


> :evil5: Awaiting the evaluation


I can't either:blob1:


----------



## SoWeGA Hunter (Aug 6, 2006)

I already bought my bow for the year, but, I am interested to see the results. I still have a few to talk into new equipment!


----------



## kstater (Feb 16, 2007)

*idea*

I have a conspiracy theory..... I think that one of the bows that they recieved late for testing has not been released to the public yet, and that the much anticipated report is complete, but will not be posted until the bow is released.

What do you think?


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

That would be great if it were true ...

Truth is, it is taking much more time than anticipated to get the report in the proper format. This, combined with hectic work schedules and personal lives has delayed progress. Also, it is still unclear at this time if or when the Archery Tech Evaluations section might be coming back.

I have been working on the report for the past 2 hours. I needed a 5 minute break, so I thought I'd come on here for a few minutes. Needless to say, we can't wait to have it done and released. But, we also want it to look good. Hopefully the extra effort and delay will be worth it.

Anthony


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

Quality is worth waiting for.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*test*

thanks for being patient... Anthony and I are both working hard firming up the report. We both are very busy with our personnel lives and hope to have this out ASAP. I am also working late on this project... We are also working with AT to firm up how this will actually get posted, as most of you know AT has had some problems the past couple months. The Archery Tech section is not up and I am not sure when it will be. The Admin people are working with us.... Again thanks for holding your breath

Jon Teater


----------



## BOHUNTER (Sep 11, 2003)

*I just bought a Pearson Z-34...You waited too long....*

All I know it is faster than an Alabama Nanny! Thats all you need to know! Ive owned 4 bows, this the 4th. Browning X-cellerator Plus wood riser and limbs, the BEAST....Pearson Spoiler....Took a 150" buck ..Old wheels but drive it home, Pearson Diamondback VX 3yrs and this one Z-34.....I believe my personal test results have improved!

Hurry up dangit!
Steve


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess I don't get it... I thought this forum replaced the tech forum, this is the archery evaluation forum. Why not post it in this forum? 

We have all been waiting patiently but the natives are getting restless, I myself have pitchfork and torch in hand!:tongue:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Foxtail-Offroad said:


> I guess I don't get it... I thought this forum replaced the tech forum, this is the archery evaluation forum. Why not post it in this forum?
> 
> We have all been waiting patiently but the natives are getting restless, I myself have pitchfork and torch in hand!:tongue:


The Archery Tech Evaluations section is the location where all of our techical evaluations resided, both in PDF format and in web / php format. I'm not sure that this year's evaluation will be able to be posted in this forum as it is over 11 Mb in size. We are working with the administrative staff to get this issue resolved. Sorry for the delay!

Anthony


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Any updates? I can't be patient anymore! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow test*

Anthony and I will be meeting tonight- AT is going to put the report up in either the general or bow hunting section- hopefully it will be up tomorrow.

Jon Teater


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

That's great news! Thanks for the hard work Jon and Anthony! :darkbeer:


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

you're lucky.... my torch burned out and I got tired of holding my pitchfork...:tongue:


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

Tomorrow! :wav:


:faint: :dancing: :banana: 

Yes! Thank you for all of your hard work. I really look forward to reading the review and opinions.


----------



## robinshood (Mar 22, 2006)

:RockOn::drummer::jazzmatazzes::cheers::hello2::


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

ccasion16::59::RockOn::77::guitarist2::cheers::dancing::grouphug::clap2:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Wait for it..... here it comes!!!!
Hold! Hold! Hold! (calvary scene from brave heart)


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it tomorrow yet?:blob1:


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Big Eazy said:


> Is it tomorrow yet?:blob1:


It's tomorrow! We're working it now... :darkbeer:


----------



## robinshood (Mar 22, 2006)

:cheer2:


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow test*

I will be calling AT in a bit to work out the details- we are currently finishing up the interactive spreadsheet


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

*bow test*

waitning on oins and needles:darkbeer:


----------



## coues (Sep 24, 2003)

:ranger:


----------



## skipperfishflip (Oct 16, 2007)

ummm links ?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*wow*

thats real kewl..... are we talking the new bows,,,the 82nd and 101 and the drury x-force ???? or are we talking about last years bows that have been around for a year ???? i would assume its far to early to have the 82nd and 101 and the drury test shot...


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*post*

this is an old post.... the sticky of the report is up to in this section or go the website in my signature


----------

